# Biggest tip I ever got



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

Last Saturday night, I picked up a guy and his family on A1A (right next to the beach) in Fort Lauderdale. His daughters were smoking hot, so was his wife. They were on a vacation. They needed me to take them to a hotel in Pompano Beach. It was a short trip - approximately 5 miles. The guy was really cool and funny. The whole family was really cool and nice.

When we got to the hotel, he took the cash out of his pocket and gave it to me. I didn’t see how much. I thought it would be a typical $5 or $10 cash tip. When he got out of the car and walked to the hotel, I looked at the bill and I was shocked that it had “100” on it. I basically made $106 on a 5 mile trip. Days like this makes driving Uber not so bad at all lol.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice, I got a $100 one time on a very unexpected trip. It was a long trip just unusual circumstances.

Got a $76 cash tip on a minimum fare ride one night from a lady in her early 60's. We hit it off right away and when we got to the hotel I ended the trip and we continued to chat for about 10 minutes about ghosts and haunted houses. I finally got a ping and had to go, she gave me all the cash she had saying it was the best conversation she ever had.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

my best one was kind of a strange amount...$112; helps offset the frustration from giving a group of 4 a ride to the airport yesterday in a blizzard for a run that took more than twice as long, with me handling 4 suitcases, them leaving trash on my floorboard and NOT tipping a dime....


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow, I have a long way to go. My biggest tip was my very first Uber ride - $25. It was about a $25 fare from a police officer.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow, some major tips here! I just got $20 last week from a 41yr old mom with her hot daughter who was in town for sorority weekend


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Wish I could find one of those unicorns some day... I do get tips quite often and the amounts are reasonable, so I'm not complaining. Just never seems to get anything extraordinary like tens of dollars. Especially cash ones. Guess nobody around DFW carries that much cash in their pockets/wallets. Or I'm just hauling the wrong peeps...


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wish I could find one of those unicorns some day... I do get tips quite often and the amounts are reasonable, so I'm not complaining. Just never seems to get anything extraordinary like tens of dollars. Especially cash ones. Guess nobody around DFW carries that much cash in their pockets/wallets. Or I'm just hauling the wrong peeps...


I do campus and bars/clubs late night, but I generally only average between $10 to $20 in tips for the night


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last year I posted how I got $120 tip on a ride. Really obnoxious drunk moron who kept bragging about how great he was and talking about peoples "station in life". As he was getting out he told me I could have his scraps and took the money out of his wallet, balled it up and threw it at me. Jerk was so drunk I'm sure he didn't realize they were $20 bills, 6 of them. Thanks for the tip paxhole, hope he woke up with a splitting headache and crying the next morning wondering where all his money went.

Kind of Ironic I 1* the biggest tipper I ever got!


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

$400 cash upfront from a night out for some international students. Going from Chinatown in Chicago to northern Milwaukee. Didn't have to ask either! Their McMansion had a Ferrari, Rolls-Royce, Range Rover and Porsche parked all over the driveway (as in not neatly parked). If a recall it was somewhere near Concordia University? And it was at 2am so no traffic at all.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> Wow, I have a long way to go. My biggest tip was my very first Uber ride - $25. It was about a $25 fare from a police officer.


Trust me, at least in my market big tips are rare. Most of them I attribute to showing some compassion to people that really need it at the time. One example was the lady 20+ drivers cancelled on before me. Another was a lady that 5 drivers cancelled on after they realized the pick-up was at the county jail. Both trips turned out to be great PAX and very profitable.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> $400 cash upfront from a night out for some international students. Going from Chinatown in Chicago to northern Milwaukee. Didn't have to ask either! Their McMansion had a Ferrari, Rolls-Royce, Range Rover and Porsche parked all over the driveway (as in not neatly parked). If a recall it was somewhere near Concordia University? And it was at 2am so no traffic at all.


Chinese National Students? Good bunch actually. They come here for College, and their families back in Red China have big $$! Good for you

So far, the biggest cash tip I got was $10, for a $14 ride to the bar.
It in no way compares Y'alls, but I liked it.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Last year I posted how I got $120 tip on a ride. Really obnoxious drunk moron who kept bragging about how great he was and talking about peoples "station in life". As he was getting out he told me I could have his scraps and took the money out of his wallet, balled it up and threw it at me. Jerk was so drunk I'm sure he didn't realize they were $20 bills, 6 of them. Thanks for the tip paxhole, hope he woke up with a splitting headache and crying the next morning wondering where all his money went.


OMG man, some people just don't have class... def paxhole


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Trust me, at least in my market big tips are rare. Most of them I attribute to showing some compassion to people that really need it at the time. One example was the lady 20+ drivers cancelled on before me. Another was a lady that 5 drivers cancelled on after they realized the pick-up was at the county jail. Both trips turned out to be great PAX and very profitable.


sadly, that is not always the case...I once picked up a PAX at the airport, and he was going way out of the service area (77 miles one way)...he said was a fellow driver from the Carolinas and that he would tip me $50 in the app...(this was after the three previous drivers arrived at the airport and promptly turned down his ride and he begged me to take him)...you guessed it -- he stiffed me on the app tip, and i was left believing that everyone from the Carolinas is a scumbag liar


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

$50 after a drove a cocaine dealer around for an hour making his deliveries


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Use to work Circumcising Elephants. Pay wasn’t much but got big tips.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I picked up a young woman in a trailer park today, and she asked me to stop at a post office before taking her to a hotel to get her car. Her ride was on her boyfriend's account, but she wanted to tip. $20 cash. A lot more than the fare.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

$250 to hang out late night at a casino where the guy said he can never get an uber back from. he initially gave me $100 and said he'd only be an hour or two, then another hundred...then a $25 chip when i sat at the bj table and i reluctantly bet it and doubled.

had to hang out about 4-5 hours by the end, then told him it was getting late (5 am) and i'd give him a ride but i was heading out. he said that's fine they gave me a room, are you good? i dunno should i have said "no, $250 won't cover it gimme another benji!".. :woot:


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

My best tip in rideshare was about $30. With taxi though I got about three $100 tips (or more accurately "Here is $100. Keep it.")


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I’ll give you an even bigger tip.

Don’t drink and drive!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

fail


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Most tips are mundane, every so often they are 20 spots or 30 spots. 3 are my top though. One lady tipped 100 cash and then 10 in app after a 45 minute ride. Another worked at Nintendo and when he found out I'm a gamer and love nintendo, mailed me a sold out nationally nintendo item that had a value of $120 on Ebay. Best short trip, 10minutes 3 miles and a $53 cash tip.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Biggest tip was $20........did find and keep $100 I found on the floor of my car though.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

What’s the point of telling us what was the biggest tip you ever got? Who cares.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> What's the point of telling us what was the biggest tip you ever got? Who cares.


Translation: His biggest tip was $2.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Illini said:


> Translation: His biggest tip was $2.


So what? Who cares what was my biggest tip. Are we in a race? SMH


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So what? Who cares what was my biggest tip. Are we in a race? SMH


You did open the thread and reply...... sounds like a success!!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> You did open the thread and reply...... sounds like a success!!


Was that English?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> sadly, that is not always the case...I once picked up a PAX at the airport, and he was going way out of the service area (77 miles one way)...he said was a fellow driver from the Carolinas and that he would tip me $50 in the app...(this was after the three previous drivers arrived at the airport and promptly turned down his ride and he begged me to take him)...you guessed it -- he stiffed me on the app tip, and i was left believing that everyone from the Carolinas is a scumbag liar


Just tell me who he is and we'll mess him up!


----------



## Wait4meee (Apr 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Nice, I got a $100 one time on a very unexpected trip. It was a long trip just unusual circumstances.
> 
> Got a $76 cash tip on a minimum fare ride one night from a lady in her early 60's. We hit it off right away and when we got to the hotel I ended the trip and we continued to chat for about 10 minutes about ghosts and haunted houses. I finally got a ping and had to go, she gave me all the cash she had saying it was the best conversation she ever had.


I thought you were going to stay you went into the hotel with her and that's why she tipped you. ?


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> What's the point of telling us what was the biggest tip you ever got? Who cares.


Honestly, you sound salty. The purpose of this forum is to share our experiences, good or bad. I like hearing stories about people getting big tips unexpectedly. I thought it was my turn to share since it happened to me. If it happens to you, you should share it too. No reason to be salty ha.

I usually receive tips anywhere from $1 to $10. I was lucky that I hit the jackpot on Saturday night. I highly doubt it will happen to me again. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Philly215 said:


> Honestly, you sound salty. The purpose of this forum is to share our experiences, good or bad. I like hearing stories about people getting big tips unexpectedly. I thought it was my turn to share since it happened to me. If it happens to you, you should share it too. No reason to be salty ha.
> 
> I usually receive tips anywhere from $1 to $10. I was lucky that I hit the jackpot on Saturday night. I highly doubt it will happen to me again. I hope I am wrong though.


Tipping is random thing, you need to be lucky to receive. Some people come here and say they received big tips like 100 or 200 bucks. This could piss off other drivers who never got such big tips. The biggest tip I received was $20 cash from a drunk couple. But it's rare.


----------



## Retired Navy Dave (Mar 21, 2019)

$10 on a $9 trip.
One of the very few tips I have gotten.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Negotiated a $500 cash tip upfront with a rider I picked up in Boston, who wanted to be driven to NYC.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> Negotiated a $500 cash tip upfront with a rider I picked up in Boston, who wanted to be driven to NYC.


What is that about a 9 hour round trip?


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> What is that about a 9 hour round trip?


Yes, about that, maybe a little less. Also received $538 on the fare itself, so overall made $1,038. Was originally an $8 flat-surge add-on, but Uber updated the surge for "long-trip", to the tune of about a 2.0x.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Got $10 on top of a $46 surge trip to the airport today at 630 AM. First trip of the day too.


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Use to work Circumcising Elephants. Pay wasn't much but got big tips.


Your post is the unicorn of this thread!!! I look forward to reading this kinda stuff. I nominate this as post of the year.


----------

